# Keg King Kegerator "Gurgling"



## calobes (14/9/16)

Can anyone who owns a keg King kegerator tell me if the units making a gurgling sound is normal? I know it's the refrigerant running through the evaporator but it's fairly loud even when closed. I'm sitting about 8meters away from it right now and it is still quite loud. Can hear it even with the tv on.

Are they noisey units or should I be sending an email?

Thanks


----------



## droid (14/9/16)

mine's the same it's like a rolling sort of gurgling, it's not in the TV room tho, don't notice it much anymore, even at less than 8mtrs from the bedroom...I probably drown it out snoring hehe


----------



## peteru (14/9/16)

Seems normal. It's loudest at the start and end of the cooling cycle, but it never goes away while the compressor is running.


----------



## Hostage_85 (15/9/16)

Yeh its normal.
Its not to bad compared to my Samsung Kitchen Fridge which Gurgles and Pops all day long.


----------



## klangers (15/9/16)

The noise you hear is the refrigerant flashing off rapidly. This indicates to me that the evaporation pressure (temperature) is too low compared to the setpoint temperature. This means that a higher heat transfer rate is taking place and causing the rapid boil off just after the refrigerant enters the evaporator.

Does the kegerator have much clearance around it? If the condenser cant reject enough heat, the refrigerant won't condense fully and you may get mixed flow (gas and liquid) which would also make a gurgling noise.


----------



## arnienz (17/1/21)

@calobes did you kegerator ever quiet down? 
I got a Keg Master Series 4 yesterday and am really suprised at the constant gurgling sound. I can live with the compressor sound but the gurgling is insane.


----------



## kadmium (17/1/21)

arnienz said:


> @calobes did you kegerator ever quiet down?
> I got a Keg Master Series 4 yesterday and am really suprised at the constant gurgling sound. I can live with the compressor sound but the gurgling is insane.


Did you let it sit for 24 hours before turning it on?


----------



## arnienz (17/1/21)

kadmium said:


> Did you let it sit for 24 hours before turning it on?


It was upright in the store, sideways for 30 min in the car, and upright again for at least 6 hours before turning on


----------



## kadmium (17/1/21)

arnienz said:


> It was upright in the store, sideways for 30 min in the car, and upright again for at least 6 hours before turning on


Yeah fair enough! Did you speak to the Keg King guys?


----------



## Keg King (18/1/21)

kadmium said:


> Yeah fair enough! Did you speak to the Keg King guys?


Must be left for minimum of 24 hours if transported on the side. 6 hours is not enough.


----------

